# Enviar datos del PLC al PC para procesar en labview



## loliXa (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola, esta vez mi consulta es acerca de cual es la manera mas optima para enviar los datos del PLC al PC y visualizarlos mediante una HMI de labview. 

La cuestión es que debo enviar algunas salidas del PLC al labview para así ubicar los puntos donde se encuentran las fallas, pero no sé de que manera hacerlo, pensé en el puerto paralelo, pero no sé; y por otro lado he estado leyendo sobre el estandar OPC, que segun lo q entiendo es así: los datos que se envian desde el PLC los recibe el servidor OPC (que debe ser de la marca del PLC) de este pasan al cliente OPC y ahí si se pueden recibir en el labview, ahora como cualquier estandar me imagino que debe tener una programación para poder ser configurado, tal vez me esté complicando la vida, pero lo que necesito es que si alguien sabe o ha trabajado con esto me de información u orientación al respecto.

Les agradezco infinitamente su colaboración.


----------



## aguevara (May 2, 2008)

Lo mas facil y rapido es establecer tu comunicacion PLC - PC mediante Ethernet, de esa manera labview podra leer los datos del PLC en forma casi directa.
Ejemplo:

Para PLC Allen Bradley su plataforma OPC vendria siendo el RSLinx con el cual estableces la comunicacion PLC - PC una vez establecido ese puente puedes por medio del software labview leer la información enviada por el PLC a travez de los comandos de lectura.

Saludos


----------



## Alberth (May 21, 2008)

Hola, yo te recomiendo le des un vistazo a comunicacion serie, ejemplo RS232, ya que es un protocolo estandar y 100% probado y facil de usar, labview tiene varios ejemplos de esto y su interfaz grafica permite hacerlo de forma sencilla y dinamica, tengo ejemplo por si te sirve..

Saludos


----------



## tinchus (May 21, 2008)

No se que modelo de PLC es.. pero si soporta Modbus, existe una libreria modbus para labview donde creo directamente lo programas como master, las direcciones a leer y un par de cosas mas y ya tenes los datos en labview. Nunca la use realmente para algo practico, solo la baje del del sitio de labview (creo que es la version 8.2), la instale y segui unos de los tutoriales para ver como era. Me parece que ademas de modbus serie soportaba modbus TCP


----------



## Luis Guzmán (May 13, 2011)

Hola... ke tal.., viendo tu post "Lolixa", me gustaria saber si realizaste tu practica con exito, bueno... ya que por el momento me encuentro en el mismo dilema.... Tengo una practica en donde debo de interfazar Plc & LabView, Por el momento solo he realizado practicas en LabView y pues ocupado un NI-DAQ.... y pues hasta ahorita se me ha hec ho muy sencillo.... pero mi problema es la interfaz antes mencionada.... veo... que el post fue hace ya un rato "2008", no se si me puedas dar un tip... para poder efectuarla, en el momento tengo un PLC "LG Master K-120S", es un Plc mas o menos economico, pero pues... me serviria de mucha ayuda saber si todos los PLC por la propiedad de comunicacion Rs-232, son interfazables con este software LabView, o solo Plc´s en especifico no se como Siemens, Telemecanique.... etc.... 
De antemano gracias.... mi correo es luis_xcl@hotmail.com Grax


----------

